# Protein Desert?



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

In a blender:

8 ice cubes

0.5 cup of cold water

2 scoops whey (choc or vanilla)

scoop of peanut butter

1 weight watchers mississipi mud pie

blend on high until frothy, add the pie, pulse the blender, until the pie mixes in slightly.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds awesome man!

I use frozen fruit and whey in mine tasty tastey


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

worth a try i spose cheers for that!


----------



## steven5 (Feb 14, 2011)

I love protein shakes,..

All variations of chocolate. Chocolate is just too good and banana with dates shake is also my favorite one,..


----------



## camhall1992 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sounds lovely might give it a try


----------



## krsdav (May 26, 2011)

Gotta beat the chalky tub of stuff I'm using right now, cheers


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

I like protein jellies... especially if you're cutting carbs as it still feels like you're eating something decent.


----------

